# My Hamster Hazel xx



## RainbowMuncher (Aug 21, 2011)

Here is my darling Hamster Hazel. She is around 2 years old. She is a golden Hamster ( I think ) and she is really funny. She climbs onto the bars and hangs upside down as if she is an acrobat. She loves her food and if given the chance, she could eat a whole honey food stick!!!!  Lol x Even though she is quite old, she is quite fast and you have to be careful as she bites!!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

she is beautiful, however, sorry to be the one to point this out, both your cage and your wheel are much too small for a syrian hamster

the savic rody hamster cage is only really big enough for a lone dwarf hamster, and the wheel that comes with it is only 6" in diameter, which forces a syrian to arch their backs when they run, which leads to discomfort and spinal deformities


----------



## RainbowMuncher (Aug 21, 2011)

She doesn't use the wheel... well, she can't as she ate it  And it is actually big enough for her

RainbowMuncher xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2011)

RainbowMuncher said:


> She doesn't use the wheel... well, she can't as she ate it  And it is actually big enough for her
> 
> RainbowMuncher xx


No it isn't.

Please replace her wheel with something suitable, the Karlie wonderland wheels are great for syrians and they are silent.
And she will need a decent sized cage, many people use ZooZone 2's or 3ft/4ft tanks with meshed lids.


----------



## RainbowMuncher (Aug 21, 2011)

Well, thankyou for that. :smile5:


----------



## RainbowMuncher (Aug 21, 2011)

She runs on the outside and has always done that. Sorry to say that the advice isn't perfect but it's not. The picture makes her look bigger and makes the cage look smaller. She is comfortable with her cage. I told my dad about getting a new wheel and he said yes, thats great. But not the cage. Thanks for making me aware of it though.


----------



## PrincessGingy (May 27, 2011)

I would change it, I have a chinese dwarf in one of those cages and I still would like to get him a bigger one as I can only just fit all his toys in and like him to have lots of stimulation.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

she doesnt use the wheel much because its too small hun, it causes her pain to use it

a small syrian hamster needs a bare minimum of an 8" wheel, the larger syrians need 11" or even 12" wheel!

i can tell exactally how big she is from that cage, i know what cage it is, it is a svaic rody which is 55cm long 39cm wide and 28 high, and is much too small for a syrian hamster 

if you loved her you would listen to the advice we are giving you rather then stick your heels in, we are telling you this for your hamsters wellbeing, her biting is probably a boredom issue too


----------



## RainbowMuncher (Aug 21, 2011)

Ok, fine. I will get a new wheel and Cage then....


----------



## CanIgoHome (Oct 25, 2008)

even if you cage and wheel are small your hamster is still sweet 
my hamster does not use a wheel too so I got him a hamster ball on a stand


----------



## RainbowMuncher (Aug 21, 2011)

Thankyou


----------

